
Linus Torvalds' Micro-emacs - njn
http://git.kernel.org/?p=editors/uemacs/uemacs.git;a=summary
======
icey
Okay, so I did some googling; and I'm not quite sure why someone would prefer
this over regular GNU Emacs or XEmacs.

Any emacsen around that could shed some light on why you'd use this instead of
a more "modern" emacs?

~~~
jrockway
_Any emacsen around that could shed some light on why you'd use this instead
of a more "modern" emacs?_

NIH.

It would be pretty easy to make GNU emacs behave exactly like mg or
microemacs. But then you couldn't tell your friends, "I wrote my own Emacs".

~~~
limmeau
Another member of the "I wrote my own Emacs" club: Fabrice Bellard, of QEMU,
TinyCC, FFMpeg, LZEXE...

<http://bellard.org/qemacs/>

------
Anon84
"Nuntio vobis gaudium magnum, habemus _editorum_."

Now that emacs has been anointed by Linus, I hereby announce emacs the winner
of the long lasting editor wars. Let us now proceed to purge vi (and other
lesser editors) from the face of the Earth, and let none speak of them again.

</joke>

~~~
wglb
Keep in mind that microemacs (the original spelling) (or uemacs) is not emacs,
although it resembles it faintly. It was originally written by David G. Conroy
while working on the dec pc that used a z80 as an io controller and an 8086.
Daniel Lawrence did a lot of work on it as well.

So it is not quite right to say that emacs has been anointed by Linus.

~~~
jackchristopher
Pertaining to the editor wars.

There's a great (long) video about Linus and Linux history from 2001. Watch
the whole thing if you can—after the 40 minute mark is especially worth it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVTWCPoUt8w>

55 minutes in someone asks him, "What editor and mail reader do you﻿ use?" He
smirks, "The editor is microemacs, the best editor ever made. And vi and GNU
Emacs suck, suck."

~~~
wglb
Well, it is not much of a war. I know perhaps 8 people that use uemacs (I
don't any longer--quit when I no longer was using Coherent or Atari ST), so if
it is a war, only Linus' weight makes it even a battle.

------
there
openbsd has had a (still somewhat-actively-developed) tiny emacs-like editor
in its tree called mg for quite a while.

<http://pintday.org/hack/mg/>

<http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/src/usr.bin/mg/>

~~~
silentbicycle
Yeah, but that lacks the extensibility that makes Emacs really noteworthy. I
use mg for editing /etc when setting up a new OpenBSD system, or very quick
edits, but it's not a replacement. It's just as "always there" as vi (on
OpenBSD, at least), but with the default Emacs keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
vorador
Yes but mg has a powerful tool for software development. Just try M-x theo. I
find it quite motivating.

------
ozten
History of Micro-emacs ... <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MicroEmacs>

------
garnet7
After having spent some time looking around for a tiny emacsalike
("ersatzemacs") for making quick edits on remote systems, I settled on
[zile](<http://www.gnu.org/software/zile/>).

------
zephyrfalcon
Am I the only one who feels that it shouldn't be called "Emacs" if it doesn't
have Lisp inside it? (Not to be a Lisp fanboy, but that seems to be _the_
defining feature...)

------
garnet7
I don't understand: does this link mean that we're looking at Linus's own
branch of microemacs/uemacs? Is he patching the one he uses, and if so, are
the changes going back into [Jasspa's MicroEmacs](<http://www.jasspa.com/>)?

------
gurraman
I guess he decided to fix it:

[http://marc.info/?l=git&m=122955159617722&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=git&m=122955159617722&w=2)

~~~
gurraman
That post should be downvoted as the link does not apply to uemacs :)

------
theli0nheart
I wish I could build this on OS X. I guess I'm writing a patch for it now.

~~~
dchest
There is Jasspa's distribution available. Binaries for OS X are here:
<http://www.jasspa.com/downapple.html>

(Delete key doesn't work as backspace, though :( I'd love to see your patch
for Linus's version)

~~~
nrr
I use the JASSPA distribution on Windows, but placing this in your
configuration might point you in the right direction.

    
    
      global-bind-key backward-delete-char "delete"

~~~
dchest
Thanks, it works! (Now "Forward Delete"/Fn+Delete doesn't work, though, but I
use it rarely).

